# 1972  Schwinn Orange Krate



## vastingray (Feb 21, 2020)

Original 72 orange Krate


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 21, 2020)

He does it again!


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 22, 2020)

And it's a disc-y too.


----------

